# Ant Proof Bowls



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We were contacted by the company selling to TNR groups and donating to shelters and Rescues. It sounds like a good idea if you have problems with ant getting into the food.

Take a look at the video

http://www.antproofbowl.com/


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Definitely looks interesting!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

interesting, yes... also expensive! $19 for a food bowl???
I think I'll stick with my method of just putting a plate of dishwash water under the food bowl. Works plenty good, and WAY cheaper!


----------

